
Show HN: Get help from developers near you for your startup - rukshn
http://trylime.com/
======
Paulods
Is it just me or is the english a little incorrect here?

"Help developers near you Find developers near you who're looking for help in
their startups and projects, help them in your spare time. Get paid!!"

This is really confusing - are you talking to developers or to people who need
help? Because at the start of the next section you seem to target the people
who need help.

Also why "Help developers near you" instead of "Help startups near you".

~~~
rukshn
Thanks, I was thinking about that for a moment too. I will fix that :)

~~~
Paulods
Looks better now! Though checking on a mobile its a little broken.

------
melindajb
Fascinating idea. Suggest you allow us marketing/Hustler/growth hacking types
to offer as well. Maybe require an invite from a dev so we pass muster in some
way?

~~~
rukshn
Thanks for the suggestion, that's a good idea :)

